# RCBS Model 502 Magnetic Powder Scale - $29.99



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

From Midway. Even though I already had two it was worth it to me to get a third at such a price. A good get for the starting or soon to be starting reloader.

RCBS Model 502 Magnetic Powder Scale 505 Grain Capacity


----------

